# Internet users ditch password as password, upgrade to 123456



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> An annual list of the most commonly used passwords, a source of both humor and sadness to the human race, shows a change at the top for the first time in three years.
> 
> SplashData, a maker of password management software, started analyzing passwords leaked by hackers in 2011 and for the first two years of its study found that "password" was the most commonly used password, ahead of "123456."
> 
> The two switched places in 2013, according to the latest list released over the weekend.


More


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That is funny because "password" and "123456" is what shows up at many sites to show you where the password goes so they I guess do just what it says.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm surprised that a line of asterisks doesn't show up higher.
Although, thinking about it, that may be because of the number of sites that don't allow anything other than alphanumeric passwords and even then no mixture of upper and lower case.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea and I wonder why ****** or ******** was not on the list because your see that at a lot of sites where the password goes.
Maybe it's to hard to remember if it was ****** or ********.


----------

